# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  النواب يحصلون على رواتب تقاعدية مدى الحياة

## معاذ ملحم

*النواب يحصلون على رواتب تقاعدية مدى الحياة




**عمان- محمد الزيود- نال أعضاء مجس النواب راتبا تقاعديا مدى الحياة بغض النظر عن مدة خدمتهم بعد أن صوت (120) عضوا من كلا المجلسين الاعيان والنواب من أصل (155) حضروا الجلسة المشتركة لصالح رد القانون المؤقت للقانون المعدل لقانون التقاعد المدني لسنة (2010). ونال النواب التقاعد خلال الجلسة المشتركة التي عقدها مجلس الامة بشقيه الأعيان والنواب برئاسة طاهر المصري.
وكان رئيس مجلس الأعيان المصري أوضح آلية التصويت في بداية الجلسة المشتركة.
وطالب بعدها رئيس مجلس النواب عد الكريم الدغمي بالتصويت مباشرة على القرار دون اللجوء للنقاش، لافتا إلى ان كلا المجلسين ناقش المواد الخلافية أكثر من مرة وحدد كل منهما موقفه مسبقا.
يشار إلى أن المادة (92) من الدستور بينت تفاصيل وآلية التصويت خلال الجلسة المشتركة بين المجلسين.
ولوحظ حضور كثيف للنواب على غير عادة مجلس النواب الذي عانى رئيس مجلس النواب عبد الكريم الدغمي خلال جلسات المجلس من صعوبة الحفاظ على النصاب.**
*

----------


## علاء سماره

يا سيدي هو هذا مجلس اصلا هو شبه مجلس
مره بدهم جواز دبلوماسي 
او مره راتب مدى الحياه ليش بس بدي اعرف
بس ما بنسى المجموعه التي رفضت هذا الشيء 
مش عشان الراتب لاء بس عندهم زياده لذلك هم
ما بطلعوا على هل مبلغ
مشكور معاذ

----------


## دموع الغصون

والله النواب طبعهم غريب ليه على غير جلسات ما بكملو النصاب 
يعني نوابنا ماشين وين مصلحتي بمشي والشعب اخر همي 
مبروك الراتب التقاعدي يلي ما بستاهلوه مارح نحكي الكل لكن اغلب النواب ما بستاهلو هالراتب ولا بستاهلو يكونو تحت القبه 

مشكور معاذ

----------


## shams spring

*مهو مش منهم ... من اجماعهم ..!!!

واخيرا قررو يجتمعو على شي بالحياة !!
 اجت الحزينة تفرح ما لقيت مطرح ...!! 
ويا ريت ما اتفقتو !!! 

على شو راتب مدى الحياة !! وكمان بغض النظر عن المدة الزمنية !!
خلص لكان لا بدي ادرس ولا بدي كورسات ولا اشتغل ولا اتعب حالي ...!!


يا جماعة انا نازلة على مجلس النواب 
انتخبوووووووووووووووني*

----------


## محمد العزام

يلا مبروك ...ومنها للاعلى ...

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

وانا بصوتلك بس بدنا همه يعني ما بتحطي رجل ع رجل وتقعدي 

ولا نعمل انقلابات وثورات مليونيه المطلبه بتنحي النائبه شمس 

مبروك للي بيستهلو الي قلبهم ع هل بلاد 

الله لا يبرك للنواب الي دمرو البلد ع حساب المواطنين

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (39): *

مو عارفه على شو .!!!

*

----------

